# Brixton’s newest shared office space.



## 465Brixton (Apr 28, 2014)

Shared office space in the heart of Brixton with lots of natural light. Supporting Independent business and innovators, hire a desk or more, create a collaborative community, grow your business, in the professional network at 465 Brixton. 

Only 30 seconds walk to the Tube and 1 minute walk to the train station our location couldn't be any more ideal. 

Check out our website or call today to find out more. 
*0208 432 0872*

Who we are - www . 465brixton . com 

We are a collective of individuals and small companies, that share a workspace with like minded people. The environment here is creative, supportive and exciting which helps encourage all aspects of the work we do. 
All of us at 465 Brixton used to work from home. This can have its benefits in overheads and ease of location but working on your own can be very tough. Especially if your business can benefit from bouncing off people around you to discuss new ideas and ways of approaching your work. 
We have created a space shared by people from a colourful variety of backgrounds, and we are always looking for more to join. If you are looking to grow your business or simply looking for a new way to engage yourself with your work let us know. Call us today to arrange a meet up. 

Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## 465Brixton (Apr 28, 2014)

jakethesnake said:


> View attachment 52936



urrrr.... Is this not allowed? I had a read of of the forums rules. Just trying to tell people what we are up to...


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 28, 2014)

465Brixton said:


> urrrr.... Is this not allowed? I had a read of of the forums rules. Just trying to tell people what we are up to...


From the rules:
*No advertising.* We are not interested in hearing about your company/website/club/gig/song/product.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 28, 2014)

jakethesnake said:


> From the rules:
> *No advertising.* We are not interested in hearing about your company/website/club/gig/song/product.



It's in the Brixton Noticeboard thread so it is allowed.


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 28, 2014)

colacubes said:


> It's in the Brixton Noticeboard thread so it is allowed.


Soz, as you were.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 28, 2014)

jakethesnake said:


> Soz, as you were.



The other thread on the Brixton forum however, is spam


----------



## ffsear (Apr 28, 2014)

do you need to be a "creative" to rent here?   I'm looking for a new desk but im not a creative,  i trade Forex.


----------

